# Overhead Valve Whizzer



## bikewhorder (Feb 27, 2015)

I was wondering if this had ever been done, and of course the answer is yes! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Other-Makes...34bfe79ae&item=151598823854&pt=US_motorcycles


----------

